# ID for a friend, found in Florida.



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Need this ID'd for a friend:


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried the new APPW key using these features: angiosperm, basal leaves (no elongate stem), 3-leaflets, leaves 3-30 cm long, rooted in substrate, emergent or littoral. Ranunculus (buttercups) and Rorippa (water cress) were the choices, neither of which looks very good. Does it have a stem we can't see in these pics? Or maybe it's the 1st year basal rosette of a plant that will grow a vertical stem next year, the way cardinal flower does? Where in FL did he/she find it, and what kind of habitat?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Gerald said:


> I tried the new APPW key using these features: angiosperm, basal leaves (no elongate stem), 3-leaflets, leaves 3-30 cm long, rooted in substrate, emergent or littoral. Ranunculus (buttercups) and Rorippa (water cress) were the choices, neither of which looks very good. Does it have a stem we can't see in these pics? Or maybe it's the 1st year basal rosette of a plant that will grow a vertical stem next year, the way cardinal flower does? Where in FL did he/she find it, and what kind of habitat?


his reply


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm guessing Rorippa aquatica.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Tsin21 said:


> I'm guessing Rorippa aquatica.


I'll concur with Tsin's guess for now. R. aquatica is native in FL and extremely variable, even among emergent aquatics that are famous for their leaf variability. If your friend gets more photos as it grows, we may be able to confirm it.


----------

